# النسخة الجديدة من كليب اواخرالشتا للقذافى



## tasoni queena (24 فبراير 2011)

​






جديد القذافي: "كليب " أواخر الشتاء​ 
- القذافي يتحدى البلل​ 
- القذافي مش بس بجماهيريته القذافي بالتوك توك بتاعه وشمسيته​ 
- حاليا بجميع دور العرض​ 
- بعد نجاح ابي فوق الشجرة .. القذافي تحت الشمسية​ 
- القذافى مش بتاع اجندات القذافى بتاع شمسيات​ 
- يا قذافى يا مسلينا 10 ثوانى شويه علينا​ 
- عاجل اقلاع التكتك الرئاسي من قصر العزيزيه يرافقه 2 فيسبا تقفيل بلده في ظروف غامضه​ 
- اعلن التيلفزيون الليبي أن هذا هو برومو خطاب القذافي و الخطاب الكامل لما المطر يخلص​ 
- ياتري خطاب القذافي كان أعلان للشمسيه ولا اعلان للتوك توك ولا أعلان للحشيش​ 

- واحد صعيدى ما شفش الخطاب ليه .. على مافتح التليفزيون كان الخطاب خلص​ 
- ليه خطاب القذافى مكنش طويل .. علشان البنزين كان خلص من التوك توك​ 
- قررت قناة الجزيرة بفتح قناة "جزيرة كوميدى"على ان يكون ابطالها عائلة القذافى​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
ربنا مايحرمناش منه ابدا 
شكرا تاسونى​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

الراجل ده انتم قايمين معاه بالواجب علي الاخر ههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 فبراير 2011)

حلوين كتيير اكتير الة يطول عمرك خيتى​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> ربنا مايحرمناش منه ابدا
> شكرا تاسونى



ههههههههه هو اللى مضحكانا هو

شكرا كوكو


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> 
> الراجل ده انتم قايمين معاه بالواجب علي الاخر ههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر



هو يستاهل كل خير الحقيقة ههههههههههه

شكرا روزى


----------



## tasoni queena (11 يوليو 2011)

> حلوين كتيير اكتير الة يطول عمرك خيتى



ايه ده بقيت لبنانى بعد الثورة ههههههههه

شكرا شايمس


----------



## grges monir (11 يوليو 2011)

شخصية لن تتكرر ثانية


----------



## tasoni queena (7 سبتمبر 2011)

> شخصية لن تتكرر ثانية



بجد هنفتقدها ههههههههههههه

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*



القذافى يتحدى البلل

أنقر للتوسيع...


أفكار جميله
لرئيس كان عظيما جدا
وأفكاره رائعه
ههههههههههه
شكرا يا غاليه*​


----------



## MAJI (9 سبتمبر 2011)

قذافيات رائعة 
هناك رؤساء علمانيين
ورؤساء دينيين
ورؤساء كوميديين 
والقذافي من المجموعة الاخيرة 
شكرا لك
الرب يفرح ايامك


----------



## جيلان (10 سبتمبر 2011)

والنبى كان مطرى الثورة ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



شكرا يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> أفكار جميله
> لرئيس كان عظيما جدا
> وأفكاره رائعه
> ههههههههههه
> شكرا يا غاليه



هو فعلا افكارة عظيمة مبتكرة هههههههههه

شكرا استاذى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> قذافيات رائعة
> هناك رؤساء علمانيين
> ورؤساء دينيين
> ورؤساء كوميديين
> ...



لالا مش نفس المجموعة

ده مجموعة لوحده كوميديا من نوع خاص هههههههههههه

شكرا ماجى لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (16 نوفمبر 2011)

> والنبى كان مطرى الثورة ههههههههه



حاليا افتقدناه اكتر هههههههههه

شكرا يا جيلى يا قمر


----------



## david201050 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جامد بجد ياكوينا    هههههههههههههههه وميرسي ع موضوعك المضحك دةوربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## rania79 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه نايس ثكرتى


----------



## MAJI (17 نوفمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> لالا مش نفس المجموعة
> 
> ده مجموعة لوحده كوميديا من نوع خاص هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ماجى لردك الرائع


عاش كوميديا 
ومات تراجيديا 
هو لم يرحم قاتليه  ولا هم رحموه
الله يرحمه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2011)

> عاش كوميديا
> ومات تراجيديا
> هو لم يرحم قاتليه ولا هم رحموه
> الله يرحمه



سبحان الله على الزمن بجد


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه​*
*الله يرحمه بقى​*


----------

